# Stihl 011AVT... should I get it?



## k223238 (Mar 15, 2010)

First time posting on this sight and looking for some help with first chainsaw purchase. This will be for home use only with maple, birch and ficus tree pruning up to 5" branches.
Being offered a LNIB Stihl 011AVT for $140... would this be a good alternative to what's available now in stores? 
Any feedback appreciated!

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 15, 2010)

Even though I like and use an 011, That's a little high.
$75-100 would be a good price.

I would just spend the extra and get an ms180.


----------



## mheim1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Even though I like and use an 011, That's a little high.
> $75-100 would be a good price.
> 
> I would just spend the extra and get an ms180.



:agree2:

For reference:
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/1642171898.html


----------



## SkippyKtm (Mar 15, 2010)

Doesnt "LNIB" stand for "Like New in Box" if thats accurate, then I would say its worth $140.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have an 011 that my father purchsed way back in the 80's and I use it like you plan to light cutting and trimming and I love it. Small like weight but plenty of power. $140 seems ok maybe you could talk him down a little. Take a look on Ebay there are a bunch of 011 on there too.


----------



## DSS (Mar 15, 2010)

The price is a little large, but it's twice as much saw as anything you can buy at a box store today. Look after it and your kids will be using it. :spam:


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 15, 2010)

their a nice little saw my uncle has his for sale for $100 i can put you in contact with him if interested hes the original owner of it and still has all the paperwork its a 011 av


----------



## k223238 (Mar 15, 2010)

First off, Thank you all for the feedback! I just met the gentleman and noticed it had been used, still looked great, just had obvious use to it. After fumbling around and not knowing exactly how to start it, he offered it at $100. We finally figured out the trigger needed to be pushed while starting and it fired right up... he'd still take $100.
No manual, but original chain guard, carrying case, tool and some oil... based on the feedback, I should probably call him back and take it, right?

Regards,
Manuel


----------



## DSS (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yupper ++++


----------



## k223238 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Proud owner of first chainsaw... Stihl 011AVT!!!*

Well, finally was able to get it picked up... pics will be coming soon!

I was told the saw sat for many years unused and I'm wondering what, if any, parts should be replaced, cleaned or oil just as a precaution?

FWIW, the saw starts up with 2-3 pulls cold but don't want to use it yet until any preventative measures are taken.

Thank you all for helping with my first one!


----------



## MaddBomber (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd replace the fuel & air filter, inspect the clutch drum/sprocket for excessive wear. Also give a visual once-over of fuel lines, and inspect the ignition system..... The plug-wires are prone to cracking with age.

Great lightweight saw with a strong 40cc motor..... gotta love the sound of a reed valve.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Nov 25, 2010)

Glad you took it. That sounds like a good offer $100 for all that. You wont be dissapointed. Mine is used HARD! They are alot more stable than most you can buy today. Full steel shrouding and all. Good buy! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## k223238 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the bump... did buy it and put it to some light use helping my brother limb some eucalyptus.
Realized I never did post the pics so just took some... nothing exciting, but I'm happy!!!

Enjoy.

















Regards,
Manuel


----------



## twocylinder (Nov 25, 2010)

wow that is like new in box. lol every other 011 top handle in the world has had the crap beat out of it. mine came from a junkyard in fort wayne. my brother scored it for seven cents a pound. cleaned up the oiler and works like a champ.


----------



## Ma Barker (Nov 25, 2010)

Holy moly that thing is clean. Makes me wish I'd hung onto mine. They're surprisingly fun little saws.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 25, 2010)

That is a great price for that saw. I paid a bit more for my 011AVEQ, and it's not nearly as clean as yours.


----------



## Snosleder080 (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone know of electrical issues with this saw? Mine runs great until it gets hot then it shuts off and won't start until it cools down. Could this be the plug wire issue as mentioned above? Thanks in advance


----------



## CJH (Mar 20, 2018)

More likely a coil problem. Depending if it’s a point type ignition or solid state, the coils are easy to find, used or new. Also make sure your spark plug wire isn’t grounding against the cylinder fins or the tight bends in under the flywheel. Wire can be replaced (threads into the coil). Clip inside the plug boot is fiddly but a little lube on the wire helps it slide through the boot.


----------

